# New column? Pontiac gto 1967



## Manitou1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello all!
Faced some trouble with choosing new steering column.
Found on ebay CPP universal steering column 32" GM style. Says that should fit.
I wonder, has anyone ever installed columns like that?
Also wonder if it fits or not, and the length is correct? 32" not 30"?
Thanks!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Manitou1 said:


> Hello all!
> Faced some trouble with choosing new steering column.
> Found on ebay CPP universal steering column 32" GM style. Says that should fit.
> I wonder, has anyone ever installed columns like that?
> ...


You want the 30" : TC-30-FC	30" TILT FLOOR SHIFT CHROME STEERING COLUMN	289.00	--	289.00

You don't need chrome....


----------



## Manitou1 (Mar 5, 2018)

cij911 said:


> You want the 30" : TC-30-FC	30" TILT FLOOR SHIFT CHROME STEERING COLUMN	289.00	--	289.00
> 
> You don't need chrome....


No No , i want black or paintable.
30" - is my choice? No need to take 32"?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Manitou1 said:


> No No , i want black or paintable.
> 30" - is my choice? No need to take 32"?


Yes 30"....I guess depending on your build you could do 32"...


----------

